# MLB:Baseball 2009 season thread



## Steve615

Well folks,Spring Training will be upon us before you know it.
I thought I would go ahead and start a thread dedicated to the MLB 2009 season. 

*Television* : The MLB Network is scheduled to debut on Jan. 1,2009.
The league is supposedly working toward changing some of their blackout rules/policies.
*Free Agency* : There are lots of free agents out on the market looking for new deals,new homes,more money.
I call this aspect of the business/sport "new faces/new places".
*2009 World Baseball Classic* : Several members of the 2006 Team USA are looking forward to the 2009 games,with the goal of a better outcome this time around.Team Japan is looking to repeat in the 2009 games.

At any rate,I thought this would make a good thread to share all of our thoughts and ideas on the upcoming season,and throughout the season.


----------



## Steve615

*American League*
Baltimore Orioles : http://baltimore.orioles.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=bal
Boston Red Sox : http://boston.redsox.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=bos
Chicago White Sox : http://chicago.whitesox.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=cws
Cleveland Indians : http://cleveland.indians.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=cle
Detroit Tigers : http://detroit.tigers.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=det
Kansas City Royals : http://kansascity.royals.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=kc
Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim : http://losangeles.angels.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=ana
Minnesota Twins : http://minnesota.twins.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=min
New York Yankees : http://newyork.yankees.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=nyy
Oakland Athletics : http://oakland.athletics.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=oak
Seattle Mariners : http://seattle.mariners.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=sea
Tampa Bay Rays : http://tampabay.rays.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=tb
Texas Rangers : http://texas.rangers.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=tex
Toronto Blue Jays : http://toronto.bluejays.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=tor


----------



## Steve615

*National League*
Arizona Diamondbacks : http://arizona.diamondbacks.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=ari
Atlanta Braves : http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=atl
Chicago Cubs : http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=chc
Cincinnati Reds : http://cincinnati.reds.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=cin
Colorado Rockies : http://colorado.rockies.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=col
Florida Marlins : http://florida.marlins.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=fla
Houston Astros : http://houston.astros.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=hou
Los Angeles Dodgers : http://losangeles.dodgers.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=la
Milwaukee Brewers : http://milwaukee.brewers.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=mil
New York Mets : http://newyork.mets.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=nym
Philadelphia Phillies : http://philadelphia.phillies.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=phi
Pittsburgh Pirates : http://pittsburgh.pirates.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=pit
San Diego Padres : http://sandiego.padres.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=sd
San Francisco Giants : http://sanfrancisco.giants.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=sf
St. Louis Cardinals : http://stlouis.cardinals.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=stl
Washington Nationals : http://washington.nationals.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=was


----------



## Steve615

*MLB Homepage* : http://mlb.mlb.com/index.jsp
*MLB Network* : http://mlb.mlb.com/network/index.jsp
*MLB.TV* : http://www.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index.jsp
*2009 World Baseball Classic* : http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/news/wbc_09/index.jsp
*Contact MLB* : http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/help/contact_us.jsp
*MLBPA* : http://mlbplayers.mlb.com/pa/index.jsp
*MLB Players Alumni Association* : http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/features/alumni/index.jsp
*National Baseball HOF* : http://web.baseballhalloffame.org/index.jsp
*MLB Store* : http://shop.mlb.com/home/index.jsp
*Download MLB Toolbar for your PC* : http://mlb.mlb.com/fan_forum/toolbar.jsp?c_id=mlb


----------



## Lord Vader

Dude, there's no bigger baseball fan than me, but you need to get a life. The frickin' season JUST ENDED. Wait till late winter to begin another baseball season.


----------



## Doug Brott

Lord Vader said:


> Dude, there's no bigger baseball fan than me, but you need to get a life. The frickin' season JUST ENDED. Wait till late winter to begin another baseball season.


Nothing wrong with preparedness


----------



## Msguy

I am really looking forward to finding out what MLB intends on doing about the silly blackouts. I hope they do away with them. I am also looking forward to more games being available in HD Also.


----------



## djlong

It's not too early. The General Manager's meetings were earlier this week.


----------



## Lord Vader

It's too early because I say so, and as a veteran umpire whose season runs from around the first of March to mid- to late October, I'm bushed. I love November and December--no baseball! A nice respite. 

The umpire has spoken. So let it be written, so let it be done.


----------



## Steve615

Here is a link from ESPN to track the MLB free agent market.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/features/freeagents?season=2008


----------



## jeffwltrs

Baseball is still #1! I can't wait to see what develops with the MLB Network. I used to watch winter ball on a BUD!


----------



## Steve615

jeffwltrs said:


> Baseball is still #1! I can't wait to see what develops with the MLB Network. I used to watch winter ball on a BUD!


IIRC,winter ball is available online via MLB.TV,for a fee.
Not sure what they charge to subscribe to that service though.


----------



## Steve615

djlong said:


> It's not too early. The General Manager's meetings were earlier this week.


Here is a link from MLB about the GM meetings this week.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20081106&content_id=3668569&vkey=hotstove2008&fext=.jsp&partnerId=rss_mlb


----------



## n3ntj

I wonder when we'll hear about the revised MLB blackout changes for this coming season. I hope Bob DuPay is able to get a lot done and make some major changes.


----------



## Steve615

n3ntj said:


> I wonder when we'll hear about the revised MLB blackout changes for this coming season. I hope Bob DuPay is able to get a lot done and make some major changes.


I've been curious about this for awhile myself.They seem to be keeping all of that talk "hush hush",so to say.
Approx. 3-4 months ago,there was some discussion about it going on in public.I remember reading several articles online from a few sources about it.Since that time,I haven't seen anything online related to the blackout talks.
Hopefully,these discussions will pick up steam again soon and perhaps MLB will let fans know what's going on.
Who knows,they may have already come to some kind of conclusion with it and they're just holding out for the launch of the MLB Network.


----------



## Ken S

If you're a baseball fan and have never been to spring training...make the trip! You'll have a chance to talk to many of the players and coaches, watch from close enough to occasionally get brushed back and generally have a fantastic time.

Pitchers and catchers report around February 15 (most practices are open) and games generally start around March 1.


----------



## jerry downing

Lord Vader said:


> It's too early because I say so, and as a veteran umpire whose season runs from around the first of March to mid- to late October, I'm bushed. I love November and December--no baseball! A nice respite.
> 
> The umpire has spoken. So let it be written, so let it be done.


With the name Darth Vader, it should be "The Umpire Srikes Back":lol:


----------



## Lord Vader

That has been copyrighted, as it already is the title of a book.


----------



## Steve615

An article from Yahoo Sports,dated 8/7/08,in regards to the blackout discussions for the upcoming season.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=jp-blackouts080708&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Msguy

Steve615 said:


> An article from Yahoo Sports,dated 8/7/08,in regards to the blackout discussions for the upcoming season.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=jp-blackouts080708&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


What I would like to see is more Over The Air baseball games included into the MLB Extra Innings Package and also the FOX Saturday Baseball games included into the MLB Extra Innings Package. Baseball should do the right thing and add these games to it's package and they should tell FOX that they have to include all the games. It's the fair thing to do for all of the fans who purchase MLB Extra Innings. Baseball blackouts should just end totally.


----------



## Galley

Msguy said:


> What I would like to see is more Over The Air baseball games included into the MLB Extra Innings Package and also the FOX Saturday Baseball games included into the MLB Extra Innings Package. Baseball should do the right thing and add these games to it's package and they should tell FOX that they have to include all the games. It's the fair thing to do for all of the fans who purchase MLB Extra Innings. Baseball blackouts should just end totally.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## DonCorleone

Galley said:


> I couldn't agree more!


There is nothing more important than this topic. It's absolutely insane...unfortunately, I think they'd have to open up the contract with FOX and I'm not sure how cooperative they'll be. Based on the below quote from the Yahoo article, it doesn't look promising:

_Not all blackouts will vanish under DuPuy's plan. The blackout of Saturday afternoon games on Fox, which is part of MLB's nearly $700 million annually in TV contracts, will remain. That blackout, as opposed to territorial rights ones, was for sale._


----------



## n3ntj

DonCorleone said:


> There is nothing more important than this topic. It's absolutely insane...unfortunately, I think they'd have to open up the contract with FOX and I'm not sure how cooperative they'll be. Based on the below quote from the Yahoo article, it doesn't look promising:
> 
> _Not all blackouts will vanish under DuPuy's plan. The blackout of Saturday afternoon games on Fox, which is part of MLB's nearly $700 million annually in TV contracts, will remain. That blackout, as opposed to territorial rights ones, was for sale._


Absolutely insane, as far as baseball fans go. For those of us who pay extra for MLB EI, we should get the out of market Fox Saturday (pre-7pm) games via MLB EI. I hope when the Fox contract is up, MLB EI puts fans first and requires whomever puts the $$$ down for the renewal to allow fans out of market to get these day games via MLB EI.


----------



## DCSholtis

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081112/ap_on_sp_ba_ne/bbo_mlb_network;_ylt=AkyfuEtsgQ6Cx7uhknyrHsY_z7QF



> SECAUCUS, N.J. - Former major leaguers Al Leiter and Harold Reynolds were hired Wednesday as studio analysts for the MLB Network, which launches Jan. 1.
> 
> Leiter spent the last three seasons as a broadcaster for the New York Yankees' YES Network. Reynolds had been a commentator for MLB.com since last year.
> 
> Trenni Kusnierek and Hazel Mae were hired as reporters. Kusnierek spent last season as a Milwaukee Brewers broadcaster for FSN Wisconsin and Mae had worked as an NESN anchor since 2004.


----------



## boiker

n3ntj said:


> Absolutely insane, as far as baseball fans go. For those of us who pay extra for MLB EI, we should get the out of market Fox Saturday (pre-7pm) games via MLB EI. I hope when the Fox contract is up, MLB EI puts fans first and requires whomever puts the $$$ down for the renewal to allow fans out of market to get these day games via MLB EI.


Doing this makes my EI package so valueable to me.

2009 Wishlist: 
HD Game Mix
All Fox Saturday out-of-market games.


----------



## dhhaines

boiker said:


> Doing this makes my EI package so valueable to me.
> 
> 2009 Wishlist:
> HD Game Mix
> All Fox Saturday out-of-market games.


If you notice, most teams are getting around this by scheduling their games at night on Saturdays now. If I remember correctly this past season there was maybe only one or two games in the "Fox exclusive" window each week. It's not a coincidence that teams have gone away from Saturday afternoon games.


----------



## Pete K.

The Yankees, Blue Jays and Cubs are among the few teams still televising on Saturday afternoon, usually with a 1:05 p.m. EDT start.


----------



## dhhaines

Pete K. said:


> The Yankees, Blue Jays and Cubs are among the few teams still televising on Saturday afternoon, usually with a 1:05 p.m. EDT start.


 Which means they can televise since the games start before the Fox exclusive window.


----------



## n3ntj

The Fox exclusive window starts at either noon or 1pm and goes to 7pm. Only Saturday games starting at 7pm local time or later can avoid Fox. Its too bad Fox has a stranglehold on Sat. baseball games, even for those of us who pay extra to get the other games during the week.


----------



## dhhaines

n3ntj said:


> The Fox exclusive window starts at either noon or 1pm and goes to 7pm. Only Saturday games starting at 7pm local time or later can avoid Fox. Its too bad Fox has a stranglehold on Sat. baseball games, even for those of us who pay extra to get the other games during the week.


 That's odd, because I know that I've watched a Saturday afternoon Yankees game or two at 1:00. And no the YES network is not a local RSN for me.


----------



## Pete K.

MLB changed the Fox blackout rule last season to allow televised games starting no later than 1:10 p.m. EDT on Saturday afternoons. As I mentioned before, the Yankees, Blue Jays and Cubs were among the few to take advantage of this. If I am not mistaken, the Mets also had a couple of 1:09 p.m. starts to get around the Fox blackout window.


----------



## n3ntj

I don't recall ever getting any Yankees 1pm games on YES via MLB EI this past season. Maybe they began at 1:10pm?


----------



## Pete K.

They were there. Whether they were made available on EI or not, I do not know.
They were on YES and MLB TV. I watched several.


----------



## Steve615

The new channel is in the process of setting its headquarters up in Secaucus,NJ.
They are still targeting Jan. 1 as their launch date.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20081119&content_id=3685551&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb&partnerId=rss_mlb


----------



## DCSholtis

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=3713805&campaign=rss&source=MLBHeadlines



> DuPuy also said:
> 
> -- Talks were continuing over clubs' local television territories.


----------



## Steve615

Don Wakamatsu has been named as the next manager for the Seattle Mariners.
The announcement will put Wakamatsu's name in the MLB history books,being the first Asian-American to become a manager of an MLB team.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20081119&content_id=3684478&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Msguy

DCSholtis said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=3713805&campaign=rss&source=MLBHeadlines


There are MLB Teams that claim too much territory. MLB should adopt the 75 mile rule that the NFL Had a few years ago. A Team should not be able to claim territory more than 75 miles from their existing stadium. A VERY Good Example of this is my situation. I live In Northeast Mississippi and my Territory is supposedly covered by the Reds and Braves. I Live more than 250 miles from Atlanta and I Live more than 350 miles away from Cincinnati. There should be No Way I should be considered "Local" to either of those teams. The More "Local" Team for me is Actually St. Louis. But I am not in there "Territory"


----------



## n3ntj

75 miles would be a good start. Not many people that will drive more than that to go see baseball on a regular basis.


----------



## Msguy

Well I just don't understand why Baseball allows these teams to claim so much territory. The Landscape has changed. More Teams are around now than when these Blackout Territories were set back in the 1950's and 60's when people used Rabbit Ears on there television sets to receive Television. These Blackouts are so frustrating and they need to be changed. They need to be abolished actually.


----------



## Steve615

Greg Maddux is expected to officially announce his retirement at the Winter Meetings in Las Vegas on Monday.
He will end his 23 year MLB career with 4 Cy Young awards and 355 wins.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20081205&content_id=3703970&vkey=hotstove2008&fext=.jsp&partnerId=rss_mlb

Maddux's career stats can be viewed at the following link.

http://mlb.mlb.com/stats/individual_stats_player.jsp?playerID=118120&statType=2


----------



## Steve615

Some more MLB Network info was released in the form of a press release from MLB this afternoon.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/press_releases/press_release.jsp?ymd=20081205&content_id=3703832&vkey=pr_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlbb

The PR mentions new additions to the network's on-air talent.
It also give some info about "MLB Tonight",a show that will broadcast live Mon.-Sat. nights,beginning at 6PM ET until the final MLB game ends on those nights.


----------



## boiker

Pete K. said:


> MLB changed the Fox blackout rule last season to allow televised games starting no later than 1:10 p.m. EDT on Saturday afternoons. As I mentioned before, the Yankees, Blue Jays and Cubs were among the few to take advantage of this. If I am not mistaken, the Mets also had a couple of 1:09 p.m. starts to get around the Fox blackout window.


I know for a fact there were a couple White Sox games (rain out/make-up games) that started 12:05 CDT that were not available on EI for me out in AZ. So it may have worked for some scheduled games, but rescheduled games apparently didn't get to avoid the restriction.


----------



## Steve615

Vegas is ready for the MLB Winter Meetings,starting Monday.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20081205&content_id=3704283&vkey=hotstove2008&fext=.jsp


----------



## Steve615

Steve615 said:


> Greg Maddux is expected to officially announce his retirement at the Winter Meetings in Las Vegas on Monday.
> He will end his 23 year MLB career with 4 Cy Young awards and 355 wins.
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20081205&content_id=3703970&vkey=hotstove2008&fext=.jsp&partnerId=rss_mlb
> 
> Maddux's career stats can be viewed at the following link.
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/stats/individual_stats_player.jsp?playerID=118120&statType=2


Maddux made it official today in Vegas.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20081206&content_id=3705113&vkey=hotstove2008&fext=.jsp


----------



## Steve615

Here is a link to video footage (3:27) from MLB Network's press conference earlier today.

http://mlb.mlb.com/media/video.jsp?mid=200812083706692


----------



## Steve615

Steve615 said:


> Here is a link to video footage (3:27) from MLB Network's press conference earlier today.
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/media/video.jsp?mid=200812083706692


And here is a link to an article in regards to MLB Network's press conference today.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20081208&content_id=3706838&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb&partnerId=rss_mlb


----------



## Steve615

From MLB's site:
2 links to photo galleries of the forthcoming MLB Network.

Studio 3 gallery:
http://mlb.mlb.com/photogallery/year_2008/month_12/day_11/cf3714226.html

Studio 42 gallery:
http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/photogallery/year_2008/month_12/day_11/cf3714254.html


----------



## Ken S

It's getting closer. I got my renewal letter for my Orioles Spring Season tickets today. I'm going for the usual...two in the bullpen!

For those interested there are a couple of promos of the MLB Network in the Showcase tab of the DirecTV HR2x DVR.


----------



## Steve615

From MLB.com:
50 things to know about MLB Network.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20081217&content_id=3720431&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb&partnerId=rss_mlb


----------



## jdh8668

Only two weeks to go till MLB fires up Directv channel 213 in HD!!!!!!! Saw where the Don Larsen World Series game will be shown that evening.


----------



## CUDAHY

1400 live hours - that's about 9 hours a day. No mention of actual full live games.
Sounds like it's going to be like the EI channel that switches around from game to game.


----------



## Steve615

MLB has released their Spring Training schedule.

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/schedule/#20090225


----------



## Steve615

Another video tour ( 2:34 ) of MLB Network has popped up on mlb.com.

http://mlb.mlb.com/media/video.jsp?mid=200812183720439


----------



## djlong

I wonder if we'll be able to get this on the MLB.TV service I heard of. Wasn't that what charlie suggested for Dish subscribers who couldn't get Extra Innings? (Provided you have a good broadband connection, which I do)


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
MLB Network starts the launch countdown,adds Barry Larkin to the broadcast team for "MLB Tonight" and "Hot Stove" shows.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20081223&content_id=3726648&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb&partnerId=rss_mlb#_tab


----------



## Steve615

Another MLB Network update:
The network will install and control 2 cameras at each MLB stadium.
The "ballpark cams" will be used for the "MLB Tonight" live studio shows,airing each Mon. through Sat. night during the season.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20081224&content_id=3728446&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb&partnerId=rss_mlb#_tab


----------



## n3ntj

Do we know if MLB Network will be doing their own games or will simply be taking RSN feeds, like what NHL Network does?


----------



## Steve615

n3ntj said:


> Do we know if MLB Network will be doing their own games or will simply be taking RSN feeds, like what NHL Network does?


In the following overview of MLB Network,it states that they will air 26 live games throughout the season.
They don't specify if the live games will come from RSN feeds or not.

http://mlb.mlb.com/network/about/


----------



## CUDAHY

Since they're only airing one game a week(on Thursdays) I'm sure they'll be original telecasts.


----------



## Steve615

MLB Network's TV schedule is now available at the following link.

http://mlb.mlb.com/network/schedule?ymd=20090101

There is a link titled *OPEN CALENDAR* on that page.
Click on that link,and it will allow you to select a year,month and day to see what's coming on the channel in the future.
At this time,they have posted programming info for January,2009.


----------



## Steve615

From MLB.com:
Here is a timeline of what happened to bring the MLB Network to millions of fans.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20081225&content_id=3728585&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp?c_id=mlb&partnerId=rss_mlb#_tab


----------



## Steve615

Here is another link in regards to MLB Network.
It will allow you to enter your zip code to see which providers are carrying the channel,and the channel number for each respective service provider. 

http://mlbn.viewerlink.tv/ListAffiliates.aspx


----------



## Pepster

CUDAHY said:


> Since they're only airing one game a week(on Thursdays) I'm sure they'll be original telecasts.


This is an interesting tought. The lack of games that they'll be broadcasting is what really surprises me. Picking up the rotating RSN feeds is more appealing to me so that I can get to hear voices I normally wouldn't get to hear. When NBA-TV does games, they pick up one of the RSN feeds & then they black out the broadcast in the 2 local markets so that people are forced to view it on the local RSN's of the teams involved. That being stated, even they do more than one game a week. I'm really not sure what the N.H.L does. Broadcast rules for 2 different countries may have to be considered. The N.F.L. Channel has it's own production.


----------



## Pepster

Coming Soon Enough: The World Baseball Classic

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/news/wbc_09/index.jsp

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/news/wbc_09/brackets.jsp

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/news/wbc_09/tickets.jsp


----------



## CUDAHY

Sounds like the MLB channel will be replacing the EI channel mix that flips around different games. The one live game will be on Thursdays when the fewest number of games are on.


----------



## txtommy

Doug Brott said:


> Nothing wrong with preparedness


Absolutely. I'm already booking my trip to Arizona for spring training.


----------



## Steve615

From MLB.com:
MLB Network has transferred approx. 30 World Series classic games to HD.
The network will eventually broadcast all of these games in HD.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20081227&content_id=3729234&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb&partnerId=rss_mlb#_tab


----------



## Steve615

txtommy said:


> Absolutely. I'm already booking my trip to Arizona for spring training.


Here is a link from MLB.com for Spring Training travel packages to Arizona and Florida,for folks who may be interested.

http://mlb.mlb.com/spring_training/tours.jsp?partnerId=728x90_09tixspecific_MLB_springtraining111108


----------



## Guttboy

Steve615.............


THANK YOU for putting all this together in one thread! Any idea when I can purchase MLB EI from DirecTV? This will be the first year I can get it!


----------



## Steve615

Guttboy said:


> Steve615.............
> 
> THANK YOU for putting all this together in one thread! Any idea when I can purchase MLB EI from DirecTV? This will be the first year I can get it!


You're quite welcome.  
In regards to the MLB EI package,programming providers (satellite,cable,etc.) have not released any information in regards to ordering it at this time.
There is pretty much a blanket statement coming from all of the providers,saying to check back closer to the start of the 2009 season to order the package.
If I find any new info for MLB EI in the near future,I will post it in this thread.


----------



## Guttboy

Thanks Steve!

I cant wait for this season! Like I said before this will be the first time I can get it here. If I had known that the NESN feeds would work by ordering MLB EI I probably would have done it at the end of last season...

I look forward to hearing the "Go Ahead" in this thread soon!


----------



## Steve615

Steve615 said:


> Here is another link in regards to MLB Network.
> It will allow you to enter your zip code to see which providers are carrying the channel,and the channel number for each respective service provider.
> 
> http://mlbn.viewerlink.tv/ListAffiliates.aspx


MLB.com got around to updating the MLB Network channel locator news on their site a little while ago.
DirecTV will have it on channel 213.
They are advising everyone else (cable and telco customers) to use the channel locator.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20081228&content_id=3729368&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb&partnerId=rss_mlb#_tab


----------



## CUDAHY

It still hasn't shown up on Directvs guide, less than 48 hours before its launch.


----------



## Steve615

CUDAHY said:


> It still hasn't shown up on Directvs guide, less than 48 hours before its launch.


We are DirecTV subscribers too.
I would venture to guess that it will show up in our guides around 6AM ET on Thursday.
Of course,that is just a guess on my part.
Who knows,it may pop up sooner than that (Wednesday) .


----------



## Steve615

Here is a 3:31 "preview" video of what's coming on MLB Network in 2009.

http://mlb.mlb.com/media/video.jsp?mid=200812053704040


----------



## mganga

will there be EI blackouts put on for when MLB TV broadcasts its exclusive game of the week?


----------



## Steve615

Steve615 said:


> We are DirecTV subscribers too.
> I would venture to guess that it will show up in our guides around 6AM ET on Thursday.
> Of course,that is just a guess on my part.
> Who knows,it may pop up sooner than that (Wednesday) .


UPDATE: The channel has been added to DirecTV's online guide,channel 213.
It has two slots,one HD and one SD.


----------



## Steve615

MLB Network will broadcast the 2009 Hall of Fame announcements live today at 1:30 PM ET.
This will be available via MLB.com too.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090108&content_id=3737479&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb

MLB Network will also have a prime-time special at 9PM ET tonight,celebrating the careers of the players that made it into the HOF.


----------



## Steve615

Congrats to Rickey Henderson and Jim Rice on their HOF nominations. 

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090112&content_id=3740171&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb

Henderson gets in on his first ballot,while Rice gets in during his 15th and final year of eligibility.


----------



## Steve615

From MLB.com:
MLB Network announced today that it will televise the 51st annual Caribbean World Series live from Mexicali,Mexico.
The 12 game round robin tournament will be the first live games broadcast by MLB Network.
It will feature the best teams from Mexico,Puerto Rico,Dominican Republic and Venezuela.
The games are scheduled for February 2-6,2009.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090113&content_id=3741974&vkey=hotstove2008&fext=.jsp&partnerId=rss_mlb#_tab


----------



## CUDAHY

Great news! The MLB channel has its February schedule up and they're live telecasting 3 spring games a day(1,4,& 7 ET) every day. That's well over a hundred games through spring. That averages out to about 7 telecasts a team.


----------



## Steve615

CUDAHY said:


> Great news! The MLB channel has its February schedule up and they're live telecasting 3 spring games a day(1,4,& 7 ET) every day. That's well over a hundred games through spring. That averages out to about 7 telecasts a team.


Thanks for the update. 
For folks who are interested,here is the link to MLB Network's TV schedule.

http://mlb.mlb.com/network/schedule/


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
Individual game tickets for the 2009 World Baseball Classic semifinals and finals games at Dodger Stadium are on sale now.

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/news/wbc_09/index.jsp?loc=la&partnerId=ed-2180294-69060098&source=ed-2180924-69060098


----------



## Steve615

From Yahoo Sports:
An update on the use of maple bats in MLB.
New rules from MLB on this front is creating yet another flap.
This is a pretty lengthy article/read.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=jp-maplecontroversy011809&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Steve615

From Yahoo Sports:
Chicago Cubs chairman Crane Kenney was recently quoted as saying that he expects the sale of the team to be completed by Opening Day.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=ap-cubsowners&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
The 2009 World Baseball Classic has its own website online now.

http://web.worldbaseballclassic.com/index.jsp


----------



## alevine1986

Does anyone know if every team will have all their games in HD next season? I would like to hide the SD channels on MLB EI. I couldn't last season because some teams were still broadcasting games in SD only.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

alevine1986 said:


> Does anyone know if every team will have all their games in HD next season? I would like to hide the SD channels on MLB EI. I couldn't last season because some teams were still broadcasting games in SD only.


I know the O's and Nat's will not yet. The last I heard they will have around 100 games each in HD this year.


----------



## alevine1986

Michael D'Angelo;1967279 said:


> I know the O's and Nat's will not yet. The last I heard they will have around 100 games each in HD this year.


Darn! I guess I can't hide the SD channels this season. All the Mets games are in HD, but on Sunday when they're on channel 11, I have to watch the road team's broadcast.


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
After 17 seasons in MLB,Jeff Kent is retiring.
He is scheduled to announce his retirement at a press conference tomorrow at Dodger Stadium.
He will walk away from the game as the all-time HR leader among second basemen,with 351 HRs.
He has a career total of 377 HRs.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090121&content_id=3760328&vkey=hotstove2008&fext=.jsp


----------



## Steve615

Steve615 said:


> From mlb.com:
> After 17 seasons in MLB,Jeff Kent is retiring.
> He is scheduled to announce his retirement at a press conference tomorrow at Dodger Stadium.
> He will walk away from the game as the all-time HR leader among second basemen,with 351 HRs.
> He has a career total of 377 HRs.
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090121&content_id=3760328&vkey=hotstove2008&fext=.jsp


The LA Dodgers website has confirmed that he will announce his retirement at a press conference,scheduled for 11:30AM PT at Dodger Stadium today.

http://losangeles.dodgers.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090121&content_id=3760328&vkey=news_la&fext=.jsp&c_id=la


----------



## CUDAHY

Boston & Cincinatti have posted their spring TV schedules. Any others?
MLB.tv and ESPN should be announcing theirs soon.


----------



## Steve615

Programming reminder:
MLB Network's coverage of the Caribbean World Series will begin at 5PM ET today,with Venezuela vs. Dominican Republic.


----------



## Steve615

Steve615 said:


> Programming reminder:
> MLB Network's coverage of the Caribbean World Series will begin at 5PM ET today,with Venezuela vs. Dominican Republic.


UPDATE:
MLB Network will be broadcasting 2 live games this evening,at 5 and 10PM ET.


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
MLB Network announces the addition of 19 time Emmy Award winning broadcaster Bob Costas to their on-air lineup.
He will host specials,starting with an hour-long interview with LA Dodgers manager Joe Torre,to be broadcast this Thursday night.
He will also serve as lead play-by-play commentator for a select number of MLB Network's slate of 26 regular-season games.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090203&content_id=3794126&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
Padres majority owner John Moores has signed a contract with Jeff Moorad,former CEO of the Diamondbacks,agreeing to sell about a 1/3 interest in the franchise to Moorad's group that eventually will include approx. 12 partners.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090203&content_id=3794472&vkey=news_mlb&fext=,jsp&c_id=mlb

Under terms of the deal,Moorad and his group will have as long as 5 years to buy out controlling interest of the team.
Moorad has until Opening Day to close the initial part of the transaction.


----------



## Steve615

Venezuela's 5-3 win over Mexico last night gave them the Caribbean World Series title.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090207&content_id=3806540&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb&partnerId=rss_mlb#_tab


----------



## ARKDTVfan

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/baseball/mlb/02/07/alex-rodriguez-steroids/index.html


----------



## Steve615

ARKDTVfan said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/baseball/mlb/02/07/alex-rodriguez-steroids/index.html


MLB Network has been gabbing about that quite a bit too.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090207&content_id=3806844&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb&partnerId=rss_mlb#_tab


----------



## Pepster

alevine1986 said:


> Darn! I guess I can't hide the SD channels this season. All the Mets games are in HD, but on Sunday when they're on channel 11, I have to watch the road team's broadcast.


I see that your location is listed as Dallas. Locally here in N.Y.C, Channel 11 (WPIX), the OTA resolution is *1080i* and I've been able to view the games broadcasted on that station in HD. DirecTV added both Channels 9 *720p *& 11 sometime last year for us, so we got the both the Friday night Yankee games as well as the Sunday Met games in HD regardless of whether we used OTA or DirecTV.


----------



## paja

ARKDTVfan said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/baseball/mlb/02/07/alex-rodriguez-steroids/index.html


Make that A-ROID:lol:


----------



## sigma1914

Regarding recent ARod news....What's the big deal? It wasn't against the rules at the time. I've watched sports my whole life knowing full well that players used steroids. I've accepted it as an era of baseball, just like pre-segregation days. It is what it is.


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
mlb.com and ESPN announced this afternoon that have formed what they're calling a "premium venture".
For an annual membership fee of $129.95,fans will get:
MLB.TV Premium service and ESPN's Insider service.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090209&content_id=3811474&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb&partnerId=rss_mlb#_tab

MLB.TV Premium is available from MLB's site as a standalone product for $109.95,and MLB.TV's basic service is available for $79.95.
The prices quoted are for the 2009 season.

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index.jsp?c_id=phi&product=mlbtv&partnerId=DC-122991-30186138-5683354


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
Spring Training is finally here.
Beginning today (2/12),through next Monday (2/16),pitchers and catchers for all clubs will be reporting to their respective camps in Arizona & Florida.
Saturday will be the first official day that teams can begin working out.
16 camps are scheduled to get underway Saturday.
The rest of the players (infielders & outfielders) are scheduled to report to their clubs next week.
More info at the following link.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090211&content_id=3818820&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb&partnerId=rss_mlb


----------



## Guttboy

Steve,

I just clicked on an email that took me to this page....

Looks as though Early Bird ordering is happening now for MLB EI.....could this be for real??????

MLB IE Early Bird<----Link

Let me know your thoughts??????


----------



## Steve615

Guttboy said:


> Steve,
> 
> I just clicked on an email that took me to this page....
> 
> Looks as though Early Bird ordering is happening now for MLB EI.....could this be for real??????
> 
> MLB IE Early Bird<----Link
> 
> Let me know your thoughts??????


Thanks much for the reply and info. 
$189 doesn't seem to be to bad of a price.
IIRC,HD will be included this season on DirecTV,instead of the additional $50 charge that had been applied in the past.


----------



## Guttboy

Steve615 said:


> Thanks much for the reply and info.
> $189 doesn't seem to be to bad of a price.
> IIRC,HD will be included this season on DirecTV,instead of the additional $50 charge that had been applied in the past.


Hi Steve.......cut this from another post I just made:

Well I just ordered MLB Extra Innings for the 2009 season!!!!!

I received an email from DirecTV and clicked on the sports area. I had not seen this til today but it was offering pre order of MLB EI!

Here is the link....
MLB EI Preorder Link

I called a CSR immediately and within 5 min I had MLB EI!

1. Called number at the top of the page in the link.
2. Ordered the package for 4 payments of $47.25
3. Confirmed that I would get the HD games as well (aka no superfan)
4. Contrary to the phone message computer voice, you do NOT need a land based line connected (Why they continue to say this is beyond me)
5. Confirmed that I would be able to see the Red Sox games on NESN HD because I now have MLB EI....last year I was unaware you needed the MLB EI to get this because of blackout rules.

It is a very happy day for me!!!!!! GO RED SOX!!!!!!!

Regards,



VERY EASY TO ORDER AND WE GET HD NOW WITH NO SUPERFAN!!!!!!

I am a happy camper!!!!!! Can justify getting MLB EI but could not justify Sunday Ticket this past year. So many more games in Baseball couldn't pass this up!!!!


----------



## Steve615

Guttboy said:


> Hi Steve.......cut this from another post I just made:
> 
> Well I just ordered MLB Extra Innings for the 2009 season!!!!!
> 
> I received an email from DirecTV and clicked on the sports area. I had not seen this til today but it was offering pre order of MLB EI!
> 
> Here is the link....
> MLB EI Preorder Link
> 
> I called a CSR immediately and within 5 min I had MLB EI!
> 
> 1. Called number at the top of the page in the link.
> 2. Ordered the package for 4 payments of $47.25
> 3. Confirmed that I would get the HD games as well (aka no superfan)
> 4. Contrary to the phone message computer voice, you do NOT need a land based line connected (Why they continue to say this is beyond me)
> 5. Confirmed that I would be able to see the Red Sox games on NESN HD because I now have MLB EI....last year I was unaware you needed the MLB EI to get this because of blackout rules.
> 
> It is a very happy day for me!!!!!! GO RED SOX!!!!!!!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> VERY EASY TO ORDER AND WE GET HD NOW WITH NO SUPERFAN!!!!!!
> 
> I am a happy camper!!!!!! Can justify getting MLB EI but could not justify Sunday Ticket this past year. So many more games in Baseball couldn't pass this up!!!!


Glad to hear that,and congrats with the order. 
Since DirecTV has made pre-ordering EI official on their site,perhaps the other service providers will be releasing some info soon.


----------



## Guttboy

Perhaps.....I have been looking on the DTV website for quite some time awaiting the day it would be "announced"....I would have thought that they would have made a TV commercial. I am sick of hearing about the digital transition.....LOL.....Imagine if they were able to get a commercial on during the superbowl about MLB IE? I surely think that would get folks ordering! If they had one I certainly missed it....must have been getting a beer...LOL


----------



## Jimmy 440

Good move.Now only if they'd get rid of the NFL ST Superfan extra I might consider coming back to it.


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
MLB Network presents "30 Clubs in 30 Days",an in-depth look at all 30 teams during the Spring Training '09 session.
The shows will feature interviews with players,coaches and GMs.
They will also offer analysis on personnel and other decisions for the upcoming regular season.
The show will debut on Friday,2/20/09 at 8PM ET with the Boston Red Sox.
Here is a link to MLB Network's schedule for 2/20/09.

http://mlb.mlb.com/network/schedule/?ymd=20090220


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
MLB Network's live coverage of Spring Training games will begin with 3 games on Wednesday,2/25/09.
Game times are scheduled for 1PM,4PM and 7PM ET.
Teams are TBD (To Be Determined).

http://mlb.mlb.com/network/schedule/?ymd=20090225


----------



## CUDAHY

Eleven days to go and still no listing of games by MLB network. Also still no listing of what games ESPN will televise during spring training.


----------



## Steve615

CUDAHY said:


> Eleven days to go and still no listing of games by MLB network. Also still no listing of what games ESPN will televise during spring training.


I've looked around online to see if I could find any kind of TV schedules for Spring Training games,with no results on that end.
But,I have found two "Master Schedules" from springtrainingonline.com for the Grapefruit and Cactus Leagues at the following links.

http://www.springtrainingonline.com/features/master-schedule.htm

http://www.springtrainingonline.com/features/master-schedule-cactus.htm

Both schedules are complete listings for Spring Training games only.
No times or broadcasters are listed.


----------



## Drucifer

CUDAHY said:


> Eleven days to go and still no listing of games by MLB network. Also still no listing of what games ESPN will televise during spring training.


I was at the MLNB schedule Friday and they look like they'll be doing three ST games per day.


----------



## Steve615

Drucifer said:


> I was at the MLNB schedule Friday and they look like they'll be doing three ST games per day.


:welcome_s to the site and enjoy the forums Drew.


----------



## Steve615

From Yahoo & Boston Globe:
18 years removed from the game,49 year old former pitcher Dennis "Oil Can" Boyd is attempting a "comeback" to pitch once again in MLB.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/blog/big_league_stew/post/Oil-Can-Boyd-wants-another-chance-at-the-bigs-at?urn=mlb,141780


----------



## Guttboy

That would be amazing if he could make it, but I have my doubts. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Steve615

Steve615 said:


> From mlb.com:
> MLB Network presents "30 Clubs in 30 Days",an in-depth look at all 30 teams during the Spring Training '09 session.
> The shows will feature interviews with players,coaches and GMs.
> They will also offer analysis on personnel and other decisions for the upcoming regular season.
> The show will debut on Friday,2/20/09 at 8PM ET with the Boston Red Sox.
> Here is a link to MLB Network's schedule for 2/20/09.
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/network/schedule/?ymd=20090220


MLB issued a PR a short while ago for the upcoming show.
It appears that all of these shows will be filmed and presented in HD. 

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090218&content_id=3845542&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
Ken Griffey,Jr. signs a 1 year contract to return to the Seattle Mariners.
He will have a base salary of $2 million,and approx. $2.5 million in incentives based on at-bats and attendance.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090218&content_id=3846072&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Bills41

If you have MLBEI and the regional sports channels do you receive any spring training games that are televised?


----------



## Steve615

Bills41 said:


> If you have MLBEI and the regional sports channels do you receive any spring training games that are televised?


IIRC,I don't think you need MLB EI to get Spring Training games from the RSN's.
In regards the the RSN's,I would suggest checking the channel guide starting next Wednesday.
On another note,MLB Network will be televising several Spring Training games,beginning next Wednesday,2/25/09 at 3PM ET.

http://mlb.mlb.com/network/schedule/?ymd=20090225


----------



## Bills41

Steve, thanks and I understand the st games on MLB Network are available online for a monthly fee.


----------



## DCSholtis

Steve615 said:


> IIRC,I don't think you need MLB EI to get Spring Training games from the RSN's.
> In regards the the RSN's,I would suggest checking the channel guide starting next Wednesday.
> On another note,MLB Network will be televising several Spring Training games,beginning next Wednesday,2/25/09 at 3PM ET.
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/network/schedule/?ymd=20090225


Remember though that for the first day or so every spring, D* seems to go through some "difficulties" relating to inappropriate blackouts during Spring Training. They SHOULDN'T happen but they do and as I said it happens every year it seems. It all gets corrected after the first day or so, Steve is correct in that you do not need EI though just sports pack will do.


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
MLB Network announces the '09 WBC broadcast schedule and who will be calling the games for the network.
They will televise 16 of the games.

http://mlbnetwork.mlb.com/news/press_releases/press_release.jsp?ymd=20090219&content_id=3850320&vkey=pr_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

Complete TV broadcast schedule for the '09 WBC games can be viewed at the following link.
This includes MLB Network,ESPN,ESPN2 and ESPN Deportes.

http://www.mlb.com/wbc/2009/schedule/


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
The Atlanta Braves and LHP Tom Glavine have agreed to a one year deal for 2009.
Glavine is expeted to earn a guarantee of $1 million,with incentives that could take the contract up to $4.5 million.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090219&content_id=3852024&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb&partnerId=rss_mlb


----------



## hombre

I have question regarding the MLB Extra Innings package: If I received it last year will Direct TV automatically renew me or do I have to call them to get the package again this year?


----------



## Steve615

hombre said:


> I have question regarding the MLB Extra Innings package: If I received it last year will Direct TV automatically renew me or do I have to call them to get the package again this year?


If you did not call DirecTV to cancel the MLB EI package,it should renew automatically...that's my understanding of how that scenario plays out.


----------



## Lord Vader

One's bill should indicate "auto-renewal." If that's there, then you know it renews automatically.


----------



## Steve615

MLB Network announced via an ad on the channel that they will broadcast at least 50 ST games live. 
I saw the commercial while watching some of the College Urban Invitational game between San Diego State and Southern,currently airing live on MLB Network.


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
HOF pitcher Dennis Eckersley has signed a multiyear extension to his contract with TBS.
He will work in the studio during the Division and League Championship Series games covered by TBS.
He will also be a commentator for some regular season games on the network.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090223&content_id=3870172&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb&partnerId=rss_mlb


----------



## redsoxfan26

^^ I wonder if he is still doing pre and post game analyzing on NESN Red Sox broadcasts?


----------



## Steve615

redsoxfan26 said:


> ^^ I wonder if he is still doing pre and post game analyzing on NESN Red Sox broadcasts?


Here is an article from bostonherald.com,dated 11/18/08:

http://www.bostonherald.com/blogs/news/messenger/index.php/2008/11/18/nesn-extends-eckersley-contract/

It looks like he will be doing "double duty" for NESN and TBS.


----------



## redsoxfan26

Just the news I wanted to hear. I really like his insight.


----------



## Drucifer

MLB Trade Rumors have reports that Manny will be sign next week by the Dodgers for two years plus option for third. 

Seems too early, the way Manny hates ST. I figured he would hold out until mid-March.


----------



## Steve615

Drucifer said:


> MLB Trade Rumors have reports that Manny will be sign next week by the Dodgers for two years plus option for third.
> 
> *Seems too early, the way Manny hates ST. I figured he would hold out until mid-March.*


Agreed...I figured that he would get a deal done in the mid to late March timeframe.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## CUDAHY

Unfortunately it looks like all the MLB Network Spring Training games are just duplicates of games that are already on various sports channels(or OA). I'm guessing they are just taking the video feeds and adding their own audio. 
Guess I won't be watching the MLB channel much from now on.


----------



## DCSholtis

Steve615 said:


> MLB Network announced via an ad on the channel that they will broadcast at least 50 ST games live.
> I saw the commercial while watching some of the College Urban Invitational game between San Diego State and Southern,currently airing live on MLB Network.


I noticed that on their schedule some are "Subject to Blackout" so I'm guessing that if the same game is on your local RSN (in SD..UGH) the MLB Network feed would kick in.


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
Final rosters are set for the '09 WBC.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090224&content_id=3875874&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Drucifer

*MLB Network's 61-Game Spring Training Offering Begins Tomorrow​*


> *by BRIAN JOSEPH, Baseball Daily Digest​*
> As baseball fans we enjoy all the Hot Stove has to offer. However, nothing replaces the action that actually takes place on the field. Thanks to the MLB Network, those ready to see some live action will have that opportunity beginning tomorrow when the 24-hour baseball network airs the San Francisco Giants at the Cleveland Indians in Goodyear, Arizona at 3 p.m. and the Boston Red Sox at the Minnesota Twins at 7 p.m. - the first two of 61 Spring Training games the MLB Network will offer.
> 
> Of the 61 games, 45 will be shown live and all 30 Major League clubs will be featured throughout the 61-game schedule. The Network plans to use simulcasts of local broadcasts which provides viewers with the local announcers for the games. The schedule also includes three World Baseball Classic exhibitions. *Derek Jeter* and Team USA take on the Yankees on March 3 at 1 p.m. and Team Canada meets the Blue Jays at 5 p.m. that same day. The following day, the Network broadcasts Team Australia at the Mariners at 9 p.m.
> 
> The schedule also includes a World Series rematch on February 28 when the Rays visit the Phillies, the debut of the Spring Training home of the White Sox and Dodgers on March 1, the first game at new Yankee Stadium between the Yankees and Cubs on April 3 and the second game at Citi Field when the Mets meet the Red Sox on April 4. MLB Network viewers will get their first opportunity to see Baseball America's top prospect *Matt Wieters* on March 6 when the Orioles face the Nationals.
> 
> *"We're all excited for the start of baseball season, and we wanted to give fans as many Spring Training games as possible, featuring every single club,"* said *Tony Petitti*, President and Chief Executive Officer of MLB Network in a Press Release announcing the Network's complete Spring Training schedule. *"We're also happy to be able to give a national audience its first look at the new Mets and Yankees parks, as well as an early look at some of the World Baseball Classic teams through those exhibition games."*
> 
> Most teams will appear more than once with the Red Sox, Cubs and Mets featured in seven of the 61 contests aired. Indians and Yankees fans have their choice of six games, Twins, Padres, Rays, Braves and Brewers get five while fans of the Blue Jays and Athletics can only check out their clubs once.
> 
> In addition to the Spring Training games, the MLB Network is already airing a one-hour nightly show from each training camp in a series called "_30 Clubs in 30 Days_" and a one-hour version of "_MLB Tonight Live_" which plans to feature live look-ins, updates, reporting and analysis.
> 
> *Complete MLB Network Spring Training Broadcast Schedule*
> 
> All times ET and subject to change
> 
> Games will be blacked out in local markets only where necessary
> 
> February 25
> 3:00 p.m. - San Francisco Giants @ Cleveland Indians
> 7:00 p.m. - Boston Red Sox @ Minnesota Twins​
> February 26
> 4:00 p.m. - Arizona Diamondbacks @ Cleveland Indians (Not Shown Live)​
> February 27
> 1:00 p.m. - St. Louis Cardinals @ New York Mets
> 5:00 p.m. - San Diego Padres @ Cleveland Indians (Not Shown Live)​
> February 28
> 1:00 p.m. - Tampa Bay Rays @ Philadelphia Phillies
> 5:00 p.m. - Minnesota Twins @ New York Yankees (Not Shown Live)​
> March 1
> 1:00 p.m. - Boston Red Sox @ Minnesota Twins
> 5:00 p.m. - Chicago White Sox @ Los Angeles Dodgers (Not Shown Live)
> 9:00 p.m. - Houston Astros @ New York Mets (Not Shown Live)​
> March 3
> 1:00 p.m. - USA @ New York Yankees (WBC Exhibition)
> 5:00 p.m. - Canada @ Toronto Blue Jays (WBC Exhibition - Not Shown Live)​
> March 4
> 9:00 p.m. - Australia @ Seattle Mariners (WBC Exhibition)​
> March 5
> 4:00 p.m. - Chicago White Sox @ Chicago Cubs​
> March 6
> 1:00 p.m. - Washington Nationals @ Baltimore Orioles​
> March 7
> 3:00 p.m. - Oakland Athletics @ San Diego Padres​
> March 9
> 1:00 p.m. - Baltimore Orioles @ New York Mets​
> March 14
> 4:00 p.m. - Texas Rangers @ Chicago White Sox​
> March 15
> 1:00 p.m. - St. Louis Cardinals @ Philadelphia Phillies
> 8:30 p.m. - Kansas City Royals @ San Francisco Giants (Not Shown Live)​
> March 16
> 1:00 p.m. - St. Louis Cardinals @ Detroit Tigers
> 7:00 p.m. - Tampa Bay Rays @ Pittsburgh Pirates​
> March 17
> 1:00 p.m. - Minnesota Twins @ Boston Red Sox​
> March 18
> 1:00 p.m. - Atlanta Braves @ New York Mets​
> March 19
> 1:00 p.m. - St. Louis Cardinals @ Tampa Bay Rays
> 7:00 p.m. - Boston Red Sox @ Cincinnati Reds​
> March 20
> 1:00 p.m. - Cincinnati Reds @ Houston Astros
> 5:00 p.m. - San Diego Padres @ Chicago Cubs (Not Shown Live)
> 9:00 p.m. - Los Angeles Dodgers @ Kansas City Royals​
> March 21
> 1:00 p.m. - Boston Red Sox @ Florida Marlins
> 5:00 p.m. - Chicago Cubs @ Chicago White Sox (Not Shown Live)​
> March 22
> 1:00 p.m. - New York Yankees @ Tampa Bay Rays
> 5:00 p.m. - Cleveland Indians @ Colorado Rockies (Not Shown Live)​
> March 23
> 1:00 p.m. - Florida Marlins @ Houston Astros
> 5:00 p.m. - Milwaukee Brewers @ Colorado Rockies (Not Shown Live)​
> March 24
> 1:00 p.m. - New York Mets @ Houston Astros
> 7:00 p.m. - Boston Red Sox @ New York Yankees​
> March 25
> 1:00 p.m. - Detroit Tigers @ New York Mets
> 7:00 p.m. - Atlanta Braves @ Washington Nationals​
> March 26
> 4:00 p.m. - Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim @ Cleveland Indians
> 10:30 p.m. - Chicago Cubs @ San Francisco Giants​
> March 27
> 1:00 p.m. - Detroit Tigers @ Atlanta Braves
> 9:00 p.m. - Milwaukee Brewers @ Texas Rangers​
> March 28
> 1:00 p.m. - Philadelphia Phillies @ Pittsburgh Pirates
> 5:00 p.m. - Chicago Cubs @ Colorado Rockies (Not Shown Live)
> 9:00 p.m. - New York Yankees @ Atlanta Braves (Not Shown Live)​
> March 29
> 1:00 p.m. - Atlanta Braves @ Detroit Tigers
> 5:00 p.m. - Kansas City Royals @ Seattle Mariners (Not Shown Live)​
> March 30
> 1:00 p.m. - Tampa Bay Rays @ Minnesota Twins
> 7:00 p.m. - San Diego Padres @ Cleveland Indians​
> March 31
> 4:00 p.m. - Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim @ Chicago Cubs
> 10:00 p.m. - Milwaukee Brewers @ San Diego Padres​
> April 1
> 1:00 p.m. - Florida Marlins @ Baltimore Orioles
> 5:00 p.m. - Texas Rangers @ Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim (Not Shown Live)
> 9:00 p.m. - Arizona Diamondbacks @ Milwaukee Brewers (Not Shown Live)​
> April 2
> 3:00 p.m. - Chicago White Sox @ Milwaukee Brewers
> 10:00 p.m. - Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim @ Los Angeles Dodgers​
> April 3
> 7:00 p.m. - Chicago Cubs @ New York Yankees​
> April 4
> 1:00 p.m. - Boston Red Sox @ New York Mets
> 6:00 p.m. - Baltimore Orioles @ Washington Nationals
> 10:00 p.m. - Milwaukee Brewers @ Los Angeles Dodgers​


http://www.baseballdailydigest.com/...ame-spring-training-offering-begins-tomorrow/


----------



## Mariah2014

See post 147 for updated file.
complete mlb pre season tv schedule. Just download this Excel file to view. This includes the mlb network schedule, mlb.tv and all 30 teams preseason tv schedules.


----------



## CUDAHY

Except for a few OA games these are all the same games that anyone who subscribes the Sports Channels gets.


----------



## DCSholtis

Drucifer said:


> *MLB Network's 61-Game Spring Training Offering Begins Tomorrow​*
> http://www.baseballdailydigest.com/...ame-spring-training-offering-begins-tomorrow/


If any of those games are on your local RSN, the MLB Network feed will be blacked out as I just found out with the Indians game, no HD for me today just SD on STO. C'mon D* light up the STO HD feed!!


----------



## Drucifer

DCSholtis said:


> If any of those games are on your local RSN, the MLB Network feed will be blacked out as I just found out with the Indians game, no HD for me today just SD on STO. C'mon D* light up the STO HD feed!!


I'll test it tomorrow with Mets SNY. SNY does all the Mets home ST games. What I like about MLBN, is that I can catch some of the other NL East teams.


----------



## Steve615

A note for Astros and Braves fans:
Astros vs. Braves is scheduled to go live at 1PM ET today on ESPN.


----------



## Mariah2014

More White Sox games added.
Here is the updated mlb preseason tv schedule file.
Now with more dodgers games.


----------



## Steve615

mshaw2715 said:


> More White Sox games added.
> Here is the updated mlb preseason tv schedule file.


Thanks much for the updates indeed.


----------



## Mariah2014

Your very welcome.


----------



## jazzyd971fm

Drucifer said:


> I'll test it tomorrow with Mets SNY. SNY does all the Mets home ST games. What I like about MLBN, is that I can catch some of the other NL East teams.


Cardinals at Mets was blacked out in the St.Louis area Fri., there was no local broadcast scheduled.


----------



## Drucifer

jazzyd971fm said:


> Cardinals at Mets was blacked out in the St.Louis area Fri., there was no local broadcast scheduled.


Yes it was blackout in New York area, but don't understand the St. Louis blackout. No away ST game is ever televise to the visiting club home town. So who the hell are they trying to protect?


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
Nationals GM Jim Bowden resigned this morning.
He was under fire for his possible,though denied,involvement in skimming bonuses from Latin American players.
His replacement has not been named yet.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090301&content_id=3900318&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

Steve615 said:


> From mlb.com:
> Nationals GM Jim Bowden resigned this morning.
> He was under fire for his possible,though denied,involvement in skimming bonuses from Latin American players.
> His replacement has not been named yet.
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090301&content_id=3900318&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


From mlb.com:
Nats team president Stan Kasten will step in and take care of the GM duties for now.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090302&content_id=3905590&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

The guaranteed "Manny Money" from the Dodgers must be on the upswing. 
Manny Ramirez and the Dodgers are closing in on a 2 year,$45 million deal,according to mlb.com.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090303&content_id=3914736&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb

ESPN and ESPN Deportes had reported earlier that the deal was done. :sure: 
MLB's official site currently reports otherwise.


----------



## Steve615

Steve615 said:


> The guaranteed "Manny Money" from the Dodgers must be on the upswing.
> Manny Ramirez and the Dodgers are closing in on a 2 year,$45 million deal,according to mlb.com.
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090303&content_id=3914736&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb
> 
> ESPN and ESPN Deportes had reported earlier that the deal was done. :sure:
> MLB's official site currently reports otherwise.


From mlb.com:
Dodgers manager Joe Torre heads to L.A. to join the team's GM and chairman to help finalize negotiations with Manny.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090304&content_id=3915642&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb&partnerId=rss_mlb


----------



## Steve615

Steve615 said:


> From mlb.com:
> Dodgers manager Joe Torre heads to L.A. to join the team's GM and chairman to help finalize negotiations with Manny.
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090304&content_id=3915642&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb&partnerId=rss_mlb


From mlb.com:
The Dodgers and Manny agree to a 2 year,$45 million deal,pending a physical.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090304&content_id=3915730&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
MLB Network sets its announcers for the '09 WBC games:
Harold Reynolds,Al Leiter and Matt Vasgersian will call the Miami games.
Joe Magrane and Victor Rojas will call the games from Toronto.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090303&content_id=3913198&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb&partnerId=rss_mlb


----------



## Steve615

For Braves fans in the metro Atlanta area that can pick up Peachtree TV's HD signal,the team's HD schedule has been released for the '09 season.

http://www.peachtreetv.com/story/?oid=26265


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
A 2009 WBC upset has occured. :sure:
The Dominican Republic,regarded as one of the favorites going into the tournament,has been eliminated by virtue of their second loss to the Netherlands team.

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2009_03_10_domint_nedint_1&mode=gameday


----------



## TomCat4680

the Tigers / Cardinals game is on TV today! 1 pm eastern on FSD, FSMW and MLBN!

Its officially spring!

:joy:


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
Chipper Jones and the Atlanta Braves complete a 3 year contract extension,with an option for a 4th year.
The new deal will keep Jones in Atlanta through the end of the 2013 season.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090331&content_id=4093914&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## LAM

Is Fox Sports Wisconsin that carries Milwaukee Brewer Games not going to be available to Dish Network Subscribers this season. I could not watch 3-31-09 game. It was on Directv.


----------



## coldsteel

It was on an alternate channel. 445-455 or 470-odd to 485.


----------



## Steve615

T- 7 hours for the official start of the season. 
Braves @ Phillies,8PM ET on ESPN2.


----------



## redsoxfan26

Bring on the Rays tomorrow!!!

Please don't rain.


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
The Atlanta Braves announced this morning that they will retire Greg Maddux's number 31.
They will also induct him into the team's Hall of Fame.
The ceremony is scheduled to take place 7/17/09 at Turner Field.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090405&content_id=4131312&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb

The Chicago Cubs will be retiring the 31 number that Maddux and Ferguson Jenkins had shared during their time with the team this summer.


----------



## Steve615

The Braves looked pretty good during the 4-1 win over the Phillies tonight. 
I wonder how they will look by the time September/October rolls around...


----------



## TheRatPatrol

More Minnesota Twins games in HD


----------



## redsoxfan26

redsoxfan26 said:


> Bring on the Rays tomorrow!!!
> 
> Please don't rain.



Due to weather the game has been postponed until Tuesday.


----------



## dhhaines

redsoxfan26 said:


> Due to weather the game has been postponed until Tuesday.


Ah... the downside to scheduling early games in the Northeast.


----------



## dhhaines

The new DirecTV HD game mix channel looks like it's going to be great!


----------



## asrabbit91

So excited it is opening day, as I've been dying for regular season baseball ever since the final out last season. I am sports fan in general, so I had Basketball and Football to keep my occupied, but it still isn't the same as watching Cardinal baseball. The game mix does look nice, and I'm really happy they kept it, because at the beginning they weren't sure if it was going to return, because it helps me find out if there are any good games on the lazy way lol.


----------



## zimm7778

Looks like the Reds/Mets game on ESPN is NOT going to be in HD. At least when they were previewing the game on the field a moment ago it was not.


----------



## rebkell

zimm7778 said:


> Looks like the Reds/Mets game on ESPN is NOT going to be in HD. At least when they were previewing the game on the field a moment ago it was not.


I'll never understand the blackouts, I'm midway between Chattanooga and Knoxville and I was watching ESPN and I got blacked out on Mets/Reds game, the search found it on FSN Cincinnati station, but said it wasn't available in HD, so I said ok, and it was there, looked in the guide and there is an alternate HD feed, changed to it and now I've got the game in HD.

I still have no idea considering where I am why I would be blacked out of this game at all.


----------



## zimm7778

Game is in HD it appears now.


----------



## coldsteel

rebkell said:


> I'll never understand the blackouts, I'm midway between Chattanooga and Knoxville and I was watching ESPN and I got blacked out on Mets/Reds game, the search found it on FSN Cincinnati station, but said it wasn't available in HD, so I said ok, and it was there, looked in the guide and there is an alternate HD feed, changed to it and now I've got the game in HD.
> 
> I still have no idea considering where I am why I would be blacked out of this game at all.


FSN Cinci claims your Zip code as their market.


----------



## asrabbit91

Lee is getting hit hard for the Indians. It really isn't surprising me much, imo he won't put up numbers anywhere near last season.


----------



## hoophead

All ESPN / ESPN2 games today should be in HD. Notice I said "should" because tomorrows Brewer's-Giants opener is not in HD on FSN-WI if they need to tap into it if there are other rainouts like today...


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
It was an interesting Opening Day for Seattle's Ken Griffey,Jr.
His 612th career HR in Minneapolis tonight tied him with Hall of Famer Frank Robinson at 8 Opening Day HR's all-time.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090406&content_id=4143590&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Guttboy

Hi Everyone....

Well MLB EI failed me.....couldn't get the Rays/Red Sox game today. Called CSR and supposedly they have fixed the problem.....keeping fingers crossed!

Anyhow....does anyone know if there is a place where I can see what channel the Red Sox will be televised on for MLB EI? I want to be able to set the DVR up in advance (a week or two if possible) and so far have not been able to decipher it from the website...also....is the XXX-1 always the HD feed if available?

Thanks folks!


----------



## garn9173

Guttboy said:


> Hi Everyone....
> 
> Well MLB EI failed me.....couldn't get the Rays/Red Sox game today. Called CSR and supposedly they have fixed the problem.....keeping fingers crossed!
> 
> Anyhow....does anyone know if there is a place where I can see what channel the Red Sox will be televised on for MLB EI? I want to be able to set the DVR up in advance (a week or two if possible) and so far have not been able to decipher it from the website...also....is the XXX-1 always the HD feed if available?
> 
> Thanks folks!


Best suggestion would be to record the Sox on the actual NESN channel that's in the 600 range. Last year anyway, if you bought EI, the actual RSN (like NESN) would not be blacked out.

You never know from one day to the next what channel will actually be used in the EI range of channels.


----------



## Guttboy

garn9173 said:


> Best suggestion would be to record the Sox on the actual NESN channel that's in the 600 range. Last year anyway, if you bought EI, the actual RSN (like NESN) would not be blacked out.
> 
> You never know from one day to the next what channel will actually be used in the EI range of channels.


That would be a perfect solution however, NESN is blacked out in my area for sporting events.


----------



## coldsteel

But that feed may be opened up for you due to your MBL-EI subscription. If EI doesn't have it's own feed...


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
MLB Network adds a package of live Saturday night games to compliment its 26 game Thursday night slate.
Their updated April/May schedule can be viewed at the following link.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090409&content_id=4184704&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
Tonight's A's @ Angels game has been postponed,due to the death of Angels' rookie pitcher Nick Adenhart.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/press_releases/press_release.jsp?ymd=20090409&content_id=4193518&vkey=pr_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## DCSholtis

I just noticed that the Brewers/Giants game is on MLB Network. Looks like they are going to be doing live games on Thursdays.


----------



## Steve615

DCSholtis said:


> I just noticed that the Brewers/Giants game is on MLB Network. Looks like they are going to be doing live games on Thursdays.


Speaking of that game in particular,Giants P Joe Martinez was hit in the head by a line drive hit from the Brewers Mike Cameron a few minutes ago.
He walked off the field under his own power,but I hope he is okay.
Back to topic:
MLB Network will be doing live games on Thursdays and Saturdays.


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
An update on Giants rookie P Joe Martinez.
Giants executive Bobby Evans said Martinez "has a concussion but otherwise seems fine".
Martinez will stay in the hospital overnight for observation.
The following link contains the article,and video footage of the incident.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090409&content_id=4205706&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb&partnerId=rss_mlb


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com
The Giants place rookie P Joe Martinez on the 15 day DL after suffering a concussion and 3 hairline fractures on the right side of his head.
The injuries resulted from being struck by a line drive hit during their game vs. the Brewers yesterday.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090410&content_id=4209782&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## redsoxfan26

I've seen the replays of that. Frightening indeed.


----------



## Steve615

A heads up for Phillies and Nationals fans.
I was watching Ken Burns' Baseball on MLB Network,when they ran an ad a few minutes ago for the Phillies @ Nationals game tomorrow,4/13/09.
MLB Network will be televising the game,in HD where available,beginning tomorrow at 3PM ET.


----------



## Steve615

Congrats to Jermaine Dye and Paul Konerko of the Chicago White Sox.
They hit back to back HR's in the top of the second inning of their game that is live in Detroit currently.
The HR's happened to be the 300th career HR for each player.


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
MLB Network will have a broadcast doubleheader this Thursday,4/16/09.
Indians @ Yankees,1PM ET and Blue Jays @ Twins,8PM ET.
Part of their Thursday night schedule can be viewed at the following link.

http://mlb.mlb.com/network/schedule/thursday_night_baseball.jsp


----------



## coldsteel

Steve615 said:


> From mlb.com
> The Giants place rookie P Joe Martinez on the 15 day DL after suffering a concussion and 3 hairline fractures on the right side of his head.
> The injuries resulted from being struck by a line drive hit during their game vs. the Brewers yesterday.


Man, he was lucky. We had that 1B coach for Tulsa get killed in Arkansas by the same thing last season...

Bit OT, but my wife got me a 'History of Baseball' book last week, and there was that shot of Sosa's hemlet rim shattering from a beanball in there.


----------



## Jimmy 440

Wow,ESPN is not blacked out here in NY tonight on D.Maybe because of the new stadium opening ?


----------



## coldsteel

Jimmy 440 said:


> Wow,ESPN is not blacked out here in NY tonight on D.Maybe because of the new stadium opening ?


Or, ESPN has the national rights, not SNY?


----------



## Jimmy 440

It's on both ! No blackout of ESPN


----------



## Jimmy 440

Wow the Yankees are getting spanked again by Tampa Bay.How many times have they done that to the Yankees and Red Sox over the past few years.


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
Veteran Atlanta Braves pitcher Tom Glavine may retire if his left shoulder doesn't show significant signs of improving soon.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090414&content_id=4268292&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com & Yahoo Sports:
Red Sox P Josh Beckett appeals 6 game suspension given to him after an incident occured with Angels RF Bobby Abreu last Sunday in Anaheim,CA.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090414&content_id=4266542&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/blog/big_league_stew/post/MLB-suspends-Josh-Beckett-six-games-for-throwing?urn=mlb,155727


----------



## dhhaines

Steve615 said:


> From mlb.com & Yahoo Sports:
> Red Sox P Josh Beckett appeals 6 game suspension given to him after an incident occured with Angels RF Bobby Abreu last Sunday in Anaheim,CA.
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090414&content_id=4266542&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/blog/big_league_stew/post/MLB-suspends-Josh-Beckett-six-games-for-throwing?urn=mlb,155727


While the 6 games is a little harsh, he should have at the very least been ejected from the game for coming toward homeplate after the incident. If it was the other way around, the batter coming to the mound, the batter would have been ejected.


----------



## Jimmy 440

6 Games is probably 1 start,maybe 2.


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
Gary Sheffield made his first hit as a member of the NY Mets a memorable one tonight.
He is now the the 25th player in MLB history with 500 HR's.
He is also the first Mets player to reach that milestone.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090417&content_id=4316960&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
The Indians @ Yankees game was one for the record books Saturday at the new Yankee Stadium:
14 runs in the second inning
25 hits
6 HR's
50 total bases
52 at-bats

Those numbers added up to a 22-4 victory for the Indians.
The win also gave Indians manager Eric Wedge his 500th career victory.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090418&content_id=4328084&vkey=recap&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## djlong

I was watching that game just to see what the new Yankee Stadium looked like in HD. Being a red Sox fan, I liked it when the Cleveland bats woke up. But, OMG, *14* runs? Even *I* was feeling sorry for the Yankees. The chants of "We want Swish-er" (who pitched a scoreless inning a few days earlier) pointed out how bad it was.


----------



## Steve615

For folks that may have an interest in this,MLB's official site is offering a free preview of their Gameday Premium package at the following link.

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?partnerId=ed-2467672-79864578&source=ed-2467672-79864578

The preview ends on 4/26/09.


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
Washington Nationals third baseman Ryan Zimmerman has a 30 game hitting streak going currently.
He is the seventh player to have a hit in 30 straight games since 2000.
It is the longest hitting streak for a third baseman since 1980,when George Brett accomplished the feat.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090512&content_id=4693052&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

From CNN and Sports Illustrated:
The San Diego Padres have reached an agreement/trade with the Chicago White Sox that will send P Jake Peavy to the Windy City.
Nothing is official yet,because Peavy has to approve the deal too.
More info at the following link.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/baseball/mlb/05/21/peavy.trade


----------



## Lord Vader

I'm not saying this deal won't get done, but it has been reported that Peavy doesn't like the idea of playing for Manager Ozzie Guillen; and who can blame him? Ozzie's a terrible manager.


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
Jake Peavy rejects the White Sox trade offer.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090521&content_id=4856804&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Jimmy 440

And how about D finally using CSN Philadephia & in HD today for the Phils/Reds game !


----------



## DCSholtis

Jimmy 440 said:


> And how about D finally using CSN Philadephia & in HD today for the Phils/Reds game !


And MyPhil/17 feeds tonight and Sunday.


----------



## Jimmy 440

No good for me Dan,I have to watch YES for this series.


----------



## david_jr

What a game on NESN tonight! Mets beat Sox on a 9th inning 2 out homer off the top of the monster. Originally ruled a double, reviewed by umps and called a homer. Papplebon first blown save. Becket was tough through 8 innings. NESN HD is fabulous!!


----------



## DawgLink

Lord Vader said:


> I'm not saying this deal won't get done, but it has been reported that Peavy doesn't like the idea of playing for Manager Ozzie Guillen; and who can blame him? Ozzie's a terrible manager.


Well hell, I hope my team hires a terrible manager that made the playoffs the previous year and a Championship title a few years previous


----------



## Jimmy 440

Papplebon first blown save. 


The 1st of many I hope !!! Go METS !


----------



## redsoxfan26

Sox salvage last game of series against Mets. Combined with Blue Jay's loss they're now in first place in A.L. East.

Let's see how long they stay there.


----------



## Steve615

Cubs P Carlos Zambrano got a little "perturbed" yesterday after being ejected from their game vs. the Pirates. :sure:

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090527&content_id=4990698&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

From foxsports.com:
Zambrano gets a 6 game suspension and an undisclosed fine from MLB as a result of his "actions" yesterday.
He said that he will not appeal the decision.

http://msn.foxsports.com/mlb/story/9622762/Zambrano-suspended-6-games-for-tirade



Steve615 said:


> Cubs P Carlos Zambrano got a little "perturbed" yesterday after being ejected from their game vs. the Pirates. :sure:
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090527&content_id=4990698&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Jimmy 440

I just saw the video 20 minutes ago.He definitely lost his cool.


----------



## Lord Vader

Jimmy 440 said:


> I just saw the video 20 minutes ago.He definitely lost his cool.


How much you wanna bet that the most powerful union in the world tries to convince him TO appeal this?


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:
Ichiro Suzuki tied one of his own team records with the Seattle Mariners yesterday vs. the Orioles.
He currently has MLB's longest active hitting streak at 25 games.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090602&content_id=5099196&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Jimmy 440

Randy Johnson just got his 300th win tonight ! Congrats RJ


----------



## Steve615

Jimmy 440 said:


> Randy Johnson just got his 300th win tonight ! Congrats RJ


Congrats to The Big Unit indeed.
WTG Randy.


----------



## DawgLink

Steve615 said:


> From mlb.com:
> Ichiro Suzuki tied one of his own team records with the Seattle Mariners yesterday vs. the Orioles.
> He currently has MLB's longest active hitting streak at 25 games.
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090602&content_id=5099196&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


Such a great hitter

I am amazed though at how much he is disliked by his own teammates.


----------



## redsoxfan26

Jimmy 440 said:


> Randy Johnson just got his 300th win tonight ! Congrats RJ


He'll probably be the last pitcher to get 300 wins for quite some time. I believe (without looking it up) the active pitcher with the next most wins Jamie Moyer with ~250. I don't think he'll get there.

Edit: It seems I was correct. http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news;_y...?slug=ys-300winclub060409&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## BobbySteelz

How old is Moyer? Pitchers just don't last as long as they used to.


----------



## Jimmy 440

Yankees rained out tonight !


----------



## redsoxfan26

BobbySteelz said:


> How old is Moyer? Pitchers just don't last as long as they used to.


45 I think


----------



## Jimmy 440

It looks like dual feeds from Philly tonight.Ch 17 from the Phillies,


----------



## Jimmy 440

Wow,tonights Cleveland Indians broadcast is an OTA station.Says Channel 3 Sports.


----------



## Jimmy 440

Todays,Padres/Astros game is delayed due to a swarm of bees on the field !
That's something I've never seen before.


----------



## Steve615

From the Cubs' official site and mlb.com:

The Tribune Co. has reportedly reached a deal to sell the Chicago Cubs,Wrigley Field and a 25% stake in the Comcast SportsNet Chicago channel to Tom Ricketts for close to $900 million.

The Chicago Tribune reported the two sides finalized an agreement over the weekend and have forwarded the contract to MLB.

The deal still has to be approved by the other baseball owners.

With Tribune Co. operating under Chapter 11 bankruptcy,the sale will need court approval too.

http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090706&content_id=5724780&vkey=news_chc&fext=.jsp&c_id=chc


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:

The Atlanta Braves swapped outfielders with the NY Mets when they traded Jeff Francoeur to the Mets for Ryan Church and an undisclosed amount of cash today.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090710&content_id=5804160&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## DodgerKing

Sanchez just pitched a no hitter for the Giants. Would have been a perfect game if it wasn't for an error by Uribe in the 8th.


----------



## sum_random_dork

DodgerKing said:


> Sanchez just pitched a no hitter for the Giants. Would have been a perfect game if it wasn't for an error by Uribe in the 8th.


A great game, a great touch seeing his Dad in the stands having just come in to see his son pitch. The only bad part, D* didn't have the game in HD because it was one of the "fiber" games on CSN so D* doesn't get the HD feed. Luckily MLB Network picked up the last inning in HD.


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:

Milwaukee Brewers first baseman Prince Fielder won the 2009 Home Run Derby last night in St. Louis.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090713&content_id=5865230&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:

The Atlanta Braves retire the No. 31 jersey of Greg Maddux and induct him into their Hall of Fame before tonight's game vs. the NY Mets.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090717&content_id=5905844&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

From CNNSI & AP:

SF Giants majority owner Sue Burns died late last night of complications from cancer.

R.I.P. Ms. Burns.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/baseball/mlb/07/19/obit.burns.ap/index.html


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:

Washington Nationals OF Josh Willingham became the 13th player in MLB history to hit two grand slams in one game.

Willingham accomplished the feat during a 14-6 win at Milwaukee last night.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090727&content_id=6090838&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## coldsteel

Wasn't there 4 or more last night? Willingham x2, Soriano for Chicago and someone on the Mets?


----------



## BobbySteelz

I was watching that Nats game last night, when he got his first one... they gave all the runs back the next inning. Washington Baseball!


----------



## djlong

The Baseball Gods do not like Washington, apparently. The Expos were NEVER this bad. Not even in 1969 as a first year expansion team.


----------



## DCSholtis

Nice job, Shapiro. Getting virtually nothing in return for a Cy Young winner.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=4363553&campaign=rss&source=MLBHeadlines



> The Philadelphia Phillies and Cleveland Indians agreed to a trade that would bring Cliff Lee to the NL East leaders along with outfielder Ben Francisco for four minor leaguers, according to major league sources.
> 
> Triple-A right-hander Carlos Carrasco, Class A righty Jason Knapp, catcher Lou Marson -- the likely heir apparent to Victor Martinez -- and shortstop Jason Donald will be sent to Cleveland.


Nice job. Indians and the Pirates are now the laughing stock of baseball.


----------



## dhhaines

DCSholtis said:


> Nice job, Shapiro. Getting virtually nothing in return for a Cy Young winner.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=4363553&campaign=rss&source=MLBHeadlines
> 
> Nice job. Indians and the Pirates are now the laughing stock of baseball.


Carlos Carrasco, Lou Marson and Jason Donald are all going to be good major league players. Jason Donald would probably be starting at short for the Phils if it weren't for a guy named Rollins. I don't know enough about Jason Knapp to comment either way. Besides the Indians need a catcher to replace Martinez at the end of this week.

It's all about payroll and the Indians are cutting.


----------



## DCSholtis

dhhaines said:


> Carlos Carrasco, Lou Marson and Jason Donald are all going to be good major league players. Jason Donald would probably be starting at short for the Phils if it weren't for a guy named Rollins. I don't know enough about Jason Knapp to comment either way. Besides the Indians need a catcher to replace Martinez at the end of this week.
> 
> It's all about payroll and the Indians are cutting.


Yeah but to not push for more in the deal is typical Indians. It's a payroll move. Supposedly their 09 payroll is around $82M and wth their payroll projections falling short of target the rumors have them trimming their 2010 payroll to around $50-60M.

More Info:

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news;_y...ug=ap-phillies-indianstrade&prov=ap&type=lgns



> The defending World Series champion Phillies are sending Cleveland four minor league prospects for Lee and outfielder Ben Francisco, a baseball official familiar with the trade told The Associated Press on Wednesday.
> *
> The deal is pending medical reviews. Those reviews could take a while because three of the players the Indians are getting from Philadelphia have dealt with recent injuries.*
> 
> The NL East-leading Phillies are sending Triple-A pitcher Carlos Carrasco, infielder Jason Donald and catcher Lou Marson along with Single-A pitcher Jason Knapp to Cleveland.


Sooooo Shapiro traded a Cy Young winner for 3 injured minor leaguers. Minor league GM for a Major League team and city.......I rest my case.


----------



## Jimmy 440

D's game banners's in the 700s are really really screwed up tonight.Almost none of them are correct.Chs 723 & 723-1 are showing NESN and 724 & 724-1 has YES and they are not even showing the Yankees/Red Sox tonight.They were (are) on FOX this evening.
Holy Cow what a cluster tonight.


----------



## Jimmy 440

The channels seem to be in order now.


----------



## Steve615

From Yahoo Sports & AP:

The Tribune Co. announced a definitive agreement today to sell all but a 5% stake in the Chicago Cubs and Wrigley Field to the Ricketts family.

The transaction is valued at $845 million.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=ap-cubssale&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:

Phillies 2B Eric Bruntlett becomes only the second player in MLB history to end a game with an unassisted triple play.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090823&content_id=6585864&vkey=news_mlb&frxt=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:

Seattle Mariners OF Ichiro Suzuki becomes the second fastest player in MLB history to get 2,000 hits.

Ichiro got his 2,000th hit with a double in the first inning of today's game against the A's.

He accomplished the feat in 1,402 games.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090906&content_id=6827058&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## harleydicosta

hi friends,

sorry to disturb you but I'm new to this site.
I started posting thread before two days. Base ball is my favourite game. Everyday I play this game in my college.


----------



## BobbySteelz

Nice! Welcome, what college do you play for?


----------



## Steve615

Welcome to the forums and enjoy the site harley. 



harleydicosta said:


> hi friends,
> 
> sorry to disturb you but I'm new to this site.
> I started posting thread before two days. Base ball is my favourite game. Everyday I play this game in my college.


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:

Atlanta Braves manager Bobby Cox will retire after the 2010 season.

He will continue working with the Braves as a result of a five-year consulting agreement,from 2011-2015.

He will advise and consult in all areas of baseball operations,including the MLB club,Spring Training,Minor League affiliates and scouting.

In addition,Cox will work with the office of the president on special business projects.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090923&content_id=7115026&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

With the season nearing completion,I am posting two links from mlb.com for the Regular Season and Wild Card standings.

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/standings/

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/standings/wildcard.jsp


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:

A career first for Mariners RF Ichiro Suzuki.

He was ejected from today's game vs. the Blue Jays for arguing balls and strikes with home plate umpire Brian Runge.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090926&content_id=7170326&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

Dodgers manager Joe Torre ties Braves manager Bobby Cox for the MLB record with his 14th consecutive postseason appearance with the win over the Rockies in L.A. tonight.

The NLDS schedule is now set.

The Dodgers will take on the Cardinals,and the Phillies will get the Wild-Card winner Rockies.

Both of those series will start on 10/7.

TBS will broadcast all division series games.

FOX (ALCS) and TBS (NLCS) will broadcast the division championship games.

FOX will broadcast the World Series games.

The NLDS schedule can be viewed at the following link from mlb.com.

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/schedule/ps.jsp?y=09

The ALDS schedule will be set once the winner of the AL Central has been decided.

It is down to the wire between the Tigers and Twins for that division.


----------



## Steve615

The AL postseason schedule will have to wait until Tuesday to be confirmed.

The Twins and Tigers won today,forcing a one-game tiebreaker to decide the AL Central division.

More info at the following link from mlb.com.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20091004&content_id=7322138&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Dario33

TBS will be airing Tuesday's game -- should be a good one. :up:


----------



## Steve615

After 12 innings of Tigers vs. Twins for the AL Central division title,the ALDS schedule has been set.

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/schedule/ps.jsp?y=09


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:

TBS has enjoyed a boom in viewership in the first two days of League Division Series play.

Ratings are up fifteen percent over the first two days of last year's playoffs,based on numbers released by Nielsen Media Research.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20091009&content_id=7411242&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

NLDS:

The Dodgers sweep the Cardinals and reload their pitching rotation.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20091010&content_id=7420644&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

ALDS:

The Angels sweep the Red Sox to advance to the ALCS.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20091011&content_id=7427722&vkey=recap&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

ALDS:

The Yankees sweep the Twins to set up the ALCS with the Angels,beginning Friday on FOX.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20091012&content_id=7437694&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

NLDS:

The Phillies eliminate the Rockies to advance to the NLCS vs. the Dodgers.

http://msn.foxsports.com/mlb/gameTrax?gameId=291012127&refreshRate=30


----------



## sorentodd45

Wow, does _anyone_ want to win game #2 of Yanks-Angels?

The real winner is FOX; still prime time on the west coast.


----------



## Lord Vader

You were saying?


----------



## Steve615

No doubt about FOX being the winner on that game.

That was a good game too. 



sorentodd45 said:


> Wow, does _anyone_ want to win game #2 of Yanks-Angels?
> 
> *The real winner is FOX*; still prime time on the west coast.


----------



## Steve615

NLCS:

The Phillies take the Dodgers in five games.

From mlb.com:

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20091021&content_id=7515920&vkey=recap&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

From Yahoo Sports:

The Dodgers began their offseason with a firing at the top of the organization.

Jamie McCourt,the wife of team owner Frank McCourt,has been released from her position as CEO.

As a result,she has promised a lawsuit.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=ti-mccourts102209&prov=yhoo&type=lgns&expire=1


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:

St. Louis Cardinals manager Tony La Russa will return next year for his 15th season with the team.

Hitting coach Hal McRae has been replaced by Mark McGwire.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20091026&content_id=7552884&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

From mlb.com:

The Phillies and Yankees will get the 105th World Series underway at Yankee Stadium this Wednesday at 7:57PM ET on FOX.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20091026&content_id=7548640&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steviek

Congrats to the New York Yankees for their 27th World Series championship.


----------



## Lord Vader

The shroud of the Dark Side has fallen. Returned the Evil Empire has.


----------



## Steve

I was lucky enough to get a ticket to that game last night. First time in my life I've seen a championship celebration live!

DirecTV blimp looked good in person too! 

17 weeks until pitchers and catchers...


----------



## Pete K.

I saw the Toronto Blue Jays celebrate a World Championship. Unfortunately it was on the Atlanta Braves home turf.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Thank goodness baseball is finally over...this year....money did buy happiness.


----------



## n3ntj

Congrats to the Yankees!


----------



## Steve

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thank goodness baseball is finally over...this year....money did buy happiness.


Hiding behind a  doesn't mask your attempt to inject negativity into an otherwise "on topic" thread. Please troll elsewhere if baseball isn't your thing.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> Hiding behind a  doesn't mask your attempt to inject negativity into an otherwise "on topic" thread. Please troll elsewhere if baseball isn't your thing.


Pointing out that the Yankees are the highest funded team that happened to win the Series this year (after other years of also being the highest funded team but losing) seems to be relevant.

Money bought happiness this year.

It's *reality*, not negativity.

Lighten up for goodness sake.

Enjoy it and celebrate.

Your team won it all.


----------



## Steve

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Enjoy it and celebrate.


Which I would like to do. Too bad you don't get how posts like yours often denigrate others' pleasure in taking part in these forums. :shrug:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> Which I would like to do. Too bad you don't get how posts like yours often denigrate others' pleasure in taking part in these forums. :shrug:


Steve...

Just enjoy it for goodness sake. 

Not everyone loves the Yankees you know....but they did win, and you should enjoy the win.


----------



## Dr_Jim

Sorry the Yankees won......but not as sorry when they won with Boss Steinbrener (not the sons)!


----------

